

Zeta Components in Apache: is PHP finally getting an ecosystem? - bergie
http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/php-finally_getting_an_ecosystem/

======
bergie
Most interesting libraries in the PHP space happen in framework-specific
ecosystems with little interoperability. Having a generic PHP library
ecosystem under Apache Software Foundation governance could be the solution to
this problem.

